# Anyone want some betta vectors?



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

I've literally just learnt how to vector and am dying to practice my new skills. So if anyone wants their betta done, send me a photo! It has to be a clear picture though and it may take a few days but I will definitely do it!


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes please!!! 

Here's Apollo:


----------



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

Apollo is so gorgeous! Okay, I'm on it


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I would love one of my one and only female tennessssy


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Oops. Tennesassy.


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Can I have one of Ash?
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=309825&stc=1&d=1394147380


----------



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

Of course to everyone, i'm happy to do your fish


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ouuu could I have one of my Mr.Fishy?


----------



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

*Apollo's Vector*

Wow! Okay! So I've finally finished Apollo!!
Sorry it took so long! Apollo's tail was quite a challenge and I fear he may look a little like a disco ball but other than that, I think he went well. 
Tennesassy is next


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Take your time and thanks


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Glass Fish said:


> Wow! Okay! So I've finally finished Apollo!!
> Sorry it took so long! Apollo's tail was quite a challenge and I fear he may look a little like a disco ball but other than that, I think he went well.
> Tennesassy is next


It looks amazing! Thank you!!


----------



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

Im still working on Tenesassy, it's taking so long because i lost my flash drive and the hardware my lapt broke. But it will be done next week


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Glass Fish said:


> Im still working on Tenesassy, it's taking so long because i lost my flash drive and the hardware my lapt broke. But it will be done next week


Don't worry about me, you take your time. Good things are worth waiting for.


----------



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay!! Tennesassy is finished! I actually finished it last week but hardware problems stopped me from posting it. 
Tenesassy's picture was a little bit unclear so I may not have gotten some details perfectly but I hope you still like it.


----------



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

Ash next


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

Leo please! When you get a chance.


----------



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow! Leo is pretty!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Glass Fish said:


> Okay!! Tennesassy is finished! I actually finished it last week but hardware problems stopped me from posting it.
> Tenesassy's picture was a little bit unclear so I may not have gotten some details perfectly but I hope you still like it.


Perfection! Thank you so much. Glad your computer is up and running


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow! Can you do Bob? ( the betta as my avatar) sorry if the pictures not clear lol it was taken ages ago and he's a pain to photograph, I've got more pics on my album in my profile if u need them, ( my computer wont let me upload pics today. Lol)  sorry for any inconvenience!


----------



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes yes of course Rosebud, i will do it for everyone who asks. Im taking a break next week because i have visa issues but i will start again soon


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you :-D


----------



## 12tallyho12 (Jul 14, 2014)

These are so cool ^-^ When I get my Betta I may bug you to make me one of these.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ooooooh, ahhhhh... When you get the chance I'll have to find you and give you a pic of my little fishes for you!


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Your drawings are beautiful!
Are you still doing them?
Would you mind doing one of Lulu?


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

those are amazing...would you mind doing one of Oliver?


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Do Polaris please! Your drawings are awesome! I just had to save Apollo's drawing..xP


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Where did you learn to vector if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Kyte (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow these vectors are awesome. If you are still offering these Id love one of my boy Gulliver!


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Please do one for Quarter.


----------

